# blotchy uneven paint



## june (Oct 21, 2010)

I have just repaired the cracks in my ceiling by chiseling them out, taping it and putting a thing coat of dry wall compound on it. I was going to prime before painting but Home Depot said if I use their new Behr Premium Plus Ceiling White paint I would not have to prime. I am on my second can and it looks blotchy and I still need another can. Also a few areas that I have fixed with the tape and mud are falling apart now, (this has be cured and dried for weeks). The ceiling was already white when I moved in but with the repairs it needed to be repainted. It seems the ceiling is just sucking up the paint. Any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## PCMLR (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't exactly know what you mean by "chiseling them out" but it sounds like you may need to go back to square one. If the cracks were sizeable, the method you used was putting too much weight on the tape. Adding more product of any kind is not the answer. Paper tape wouldn't work. Sounds as though a "bridging" technique is necessary which would use some sort of mesh tape or fiberglass tape. 

I don't want to sound discouraging, but if you are not familiar with this process, a ceiling is not the best place to learn. If all that paint has gone on and you don't know where it's going, that's something to be concerned about. If areas are falling off and you don't know what's going on you need to stop and call a professional. 

I truly wish I could have given you a solution, or encouragement, but you don't want to fool around with the integrity of the ceiling. Calling someone in could save you money and a huge headache. Good Luck.


----------



## june (Oct 21, 2010)

By chiseling I had meant I had chipped away a small crevice where the hairline crack was in the ceiling. I had put down mesh tape and a thin coat of compound on top. When it dried I had lightly sanded it. My main concern is how the paint covered on the ceiling. I was using a lambs wool roller with the Behr ceiling paint I had mentioned. This is my first experience with Behr and I don't recall ever having to use a lot of force to cover with paint before. Even after that is seemed uneven. I am truly baffled. Then when the section I had repaired started to fall apart it went from bad to worse. Thanks


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Chilseling the cracks out and makijng them a little wider is a good start. I would use durabond for my first coat and then finish off with easy sand joint compound using mesh tape. Prime any repairs with a quality primer. I prefer Sherwin Williams Problock and Preprite primers. If the ceiling is sucking the paint up it is dry. Prime the entire ceiling then apply two coats of a quality flat paint or ceiling paint


----------



## june (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you for the recommendation. I think also part of the problem is the Behr paint. I am ready to take it all back. In your opinion do you think this could also be contributing to the problem and if so what would be the best paint? Thank you again!


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

june said:


> Thank you for the recommendation. I think also part of the problem is the Behr paint. I am ready to take it all back. In your opinion do you think this could also be contributing to the problem and if so what would be the best paint? Thank you again!


Many people have had problems with Behr, or just plain don't like it. In fact, that might be the single most discussed topic here. Use the search function and see for yourself. Sherwin Williams and Ben Moore are well liked brands but there are many other good regional paints. Specialty paint stores as well often have a level of expertise not found in big box retailers .


----------



## H. A. S. (Aug 18, 2010)

june said:


> Thank you for the recommendation. I think also part of the problem is the Behr paint. I am ready to take it all back. In your opinion do you think this could also be contributing to the problem and if so what would be the best paint? Thank you again!



A lot of people don't believe in thinning paint. Before you return it, try thinning the paint, mixing very well. Give it a try.:thumbsup:


----------

